# Appropriate Wedding Attire



## CaptCrunch (Dec 8, 2007)

Hello all,

I am attending a friend's wedding soon. Past events have taught me that whether it's listed in the invitation or not, the time of the event can dictate the appropriate attire. Furthermore, certain areas of the country seem to follow different rules.

So you're attending a 5:30 p.m. wedding in South Carolina. What do you wear?

I am inclined to bring the dinner jacket and opt for overdressed, but it's a bit early in the day for that, isn't it?

I appreciate any guidance anyone can give, and if there are general rules as far as time-of-day v. appropriate dress, could someone advise?


----------



## bjorn240 (Jan 8, 2008)

5:30pm is awkward, given that a dinner jacket is appropriate after 6pm.

The proper thing to do would be to wear a suit and wedding tie to the wedding and then change to a dinner jacket for the reception, but I don't think this is generally done, in this day and age.

As such, I think you're best off wearing a nice dark suit and an appropriate wedding tie.


----------



## smujd (Mar 18, 2008)

bjorn240 said:


> 5:30pm is awkward, given that a dinner jacket is appropriate after 6pm.
> 
> The proper thing to do would be to wear a suit and wedding tie to the wedding and then change to a dinner jacket for the reception, but I don't think this is generally done, in this day and age.
> 
> As such, I think you're best off wearing a nice dark suit and an appropriate wedding tie.


Agreed unless this is a "high society" sort of affair.


----------



## tripreed (Dec 8, 2005)

I went to a 6:00 wedding in Greenville last weekend. The reception was outdoors and while I was initially inclined to wear a tux, I ended up opting for the seersucker, which was a good decision since there was only one or two other people wearing tuxes. There were at least 10 others in seersucker, but most were in dark suits (the invitation said "Coat & Tie", so there was some room for ambiguity).


----------



## Joe Tradly (Jan 21, 2006)

You need to gather more information. I wouldn't just assume because the wedding is in the evening it will be black tie. You might show up decked out in your dinner jacket and everyone else is wearing seersucker.

Also, 5:30 isn't that awkward. It's close enough to 6:00 p.m. that a dj at the ceremony won't seem out of place (assuming they are expecting their guests to be in semiformal attire). 

This from someone who has indeed changed from a suit (3:30 p.m. wedding) to a dinner jacket (6:00 p.m. reception).

JB


----------



## rojo (Apr 29, 2004)

Why play guessing games? Call the bride or groom if you are close to one of them, or (if you're a distant cousin) call a relative you know who is helping with the wedding plans, and ask what they'd like people to wear.


----------



## gar1013 (Sep 24, 2007)

You should know what sort of people are attending the wedding, and try not to be too many standard deviations outside of that.

I wouldn't dream of wearing a dinner jacket to a wedding that involved most of my relatives. They simply aren't those sort of people. Furthermore, you goal should not be to upstage anyone who is part of the wedding party.

The last wedding I attended, I wore a dark suit, and even that was a bit too dressy given the crowd. The issue wasn't the other people attending, but that I did overshoot things a bit.

Look at the weather, look at the people attending, and let common sense be your guide. In this regard, you can actually draw a bit of inspiration from the words of John Wesley on how to sing:




> IV. Sing lustily and with good courage. Beware of singing as if you were half dead, or half asleep; but lift up your voice with strength. Be no more afraid of your voice now, nor more ashamed of its being heard, then when you sung the songs of Satan.





> V. Sing modestly. Do not bawl, so as to be heard above or distinct from the rest of the congregation, that you may not destroy the harmony; but strive to unite your voices together, so as to make one clear melodious sound.
> 
> VI. Sing in time. Whatever time is sung be sure to keep with it. Do not run before nor stay behind it; but attend close to the leading voices, and move therewith as exactly as you can; and take care not to sing to slow. This drawling way naturally steals on all who are lazy; and it is high time to drive it out from us, and sing all our tunes just as quick as we did at first.


----------



## Orsini (Apr 24, 2007)

I suggest you call the hostess and ask what is the dress code.


----------



## blastandcast (Nov 29, 2006)

The Dinner Jacket should be saved for weddings at 6:00 pm or later. Go with the dark suit.


----------



## marmer (Jun 11, 2008)

I would avoid a dinner jacket unless the invitation specifically says "Formal." Especially if the wedding party will be wearing them. I would not wear the dinner jacket before 6:00 for a social event, though I have done so many times as a musical performer. I assume it will still be fairly light and warm, so I would be inclined to go light-colored. Either seersucker or tan poplin, or a similar tropical wool.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

Call your friend and ASK.


----------



## wannaB1L (Jul 30, 2006)

avoid dinner jacket, lad. as long as you have a decent coat and tie on, you will be OK.


----------



## HL Poling and Sons (Mar 24, 2006)

gar1013 said:


> You should know what sort of people are attending the wedding, and try not to be too many standard deviations outside of that.
> 
> I wouldn't dream of wearing a dinner jacket to a wedding that involved most of my relatives. They simply aren't those sort of people. Furthermore, you goal should not be to upstage anyone who is part of the wedding party.
> 
> ...


Quote:
IV. Sing lustily and with good courage. Beware of singing as if you were half dead, or half asleep; but lift up your voice with strength. Be no more afraid of your voice now, nor more ashamed of its being heard, then when you sung the songs of Satan.
Quote:

V. Sing modestly. Do not bawl, so as to be heard above or distinct from the rest of the congregation, that you may not destroy the harmony; but strive to unite your voices together, so as to make one clear melodious sound.

VI. Sing in time. Whatever time is sung be sure to keep with it. Do not run before nor stay behind it; but attend close to the leading voices, and move therewith as exactly as you can; and take care not to sing to slow. This drawling way naturally steals on all who are lazy; and it is high time to drive it out from us, and sing all our tunes just as quick as we did at first.

Leave it to a Hoya to draw as far afield as John Wesley to answer a question about clothes. Nicely done.

HL


----------



## gar1013 (Sep 24, 2007)

HL Poling and Sons said:


> Leave it to a Hoya to draw as far afield as John Wesley to answer a question about clothes. Nicely done.
> 
> HL


It's the theology minor in me peeking its head out!


----------

